# Led Upgrade??



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

This question may have been asked before but I'll bring it up.

Does anyone have a good place to go to buy replacement LED lights for their OB? I'm thinking about going LED to save power and draw on the electrical system.

Any good retailers that sell replacement LED lights for our trailers?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

do a search for LED's and I believe it's GarethsDad that is the LED man on here.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I bought some Leds form the site within this thread. They work quite well too.

Led thread


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I know alot of folks have used Super Bright LEDs as a source. I plan on ordering a set for 2-3 fixtures.
Brian


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I did the full LED conversion in the TT. I replaced all of the inside lights and the four switched lights on the outside.







All of my inside light fixtures use the 921 wedge type bulbs. I have two color types LEDs in the TT. I used the warm-warm in the two slide and the front bunks and warm-white in the dinnette, kitchen and bathroom. Now my LEDs use .75 watts each or 1.5 watts for each light fixture. When all the lights are on i'm using 16.5 watts. The old bulbs were 22 watts each. I bought the LEDs directly from the manufacturer as they were selling direct to market but now use http://www.prudentrver.com/ I paid close to $300.00 to do the TT and another $250.00 in 6V batteries. James


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> I paid close to $300.00 to do the TT and another $250.00 in 6V batteries. James


$300 for light bulbs!! Not in my budget this year! I think you would be much better off putting that $300 towards a nice, quiet Honda generator to keep the 12V battery charged to power 50 cent incandescent bulbs!!

I guess this gets back to the whole LED/flourescent/Incandescent arguement, how much are you willing to spend up front? I am a skeptic. I changed out a bunch of my house lights for compact flourescents. I bought into the hype that the extra up front cost would be worth it down the road, they would pay for themselves. Well, they don't. I get up at 5 AM to exercise and have to turn all the lights on in the kitchen and bathroom ahead of time just to get them warmed up to provide even basic light. Also, the flourescent lights don't last like they say. Maybe if you leave the light on 24/7, but the daily on/off quickly burns out the compact flourescents. I switched my whole house back to the good old incandscent bulb. Instant, reliable gratification!!!

Maybe someday this will all make sense, but today you are just burning money. Sorry, I am done complaining.

DAN


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

TwoElkhounds said:


> I paid close to $300.00 to do the TT and another $250.00 in 6V batteries. James


$300 for light bulbs!! Not in my budget this year! I think you would be much better off putting that $300 towards a nice, quiet Honda generator to keep the 12V battery charged to power 50 cent incandescent bulbs!!

I guess this gets back to the whole LED/flourescent/Incandescent arguement, how much are you willing to spend up front? I am a skeptic. I changed out a bunch of my house lights for compact flourescents. I bought into the hype that the extra up front cost would be worth it down the road, they would pay for themselves. Well, they don't. I get up at 5 AM to exercise and have to turn all the lights on in the kitchen and bathroom ahead of time just to get them warmed up to provide even basic light. Also, the flourescent lights don't last like they say. Maybe if you leave the light on 24/7, but the daily on/off quickly burns out the compact flourescents. I switched my whole house back to the good old incandscent bulb. Instant, reliable gratification!!!

Maybe someday this will all make sense, but today you are just burning money. Sorry, I am done complaining.

DAN
[/quote]
I hade the extra cash to do it at the time and most of our dog shows/events are in state parks or town/county fairgrounds, so its like dry camping and can't run the generator after 9pm. James


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey, if you have the cash and you want to do it, go for it. I have no problem with these types of investments if you believe in them and it benefits your situation. My point is that they are not generally economically feasible for most people and the money is better spent elsewhere.

DAN


----------



## Irishcampers (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's another take on the LED lights. Most posts talk about saving power for internal lights. I switched out the exterior lights because I thought they might be brighter than the original lights. I think the turn signal/brake lights are brighter/easier to see (which means safer to me). The marker lights probably didn't make much of a difference other than give the trailer a consistent look.

Here was the post with the photos:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=26576&view=&hl=&fromsearch=1


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

john7349 said:


> I bought some Leds form the site within this thread. They work quite well too.
> 
> Led thread


Just received our lights in the mail. Took about 2 weeks to get, but really like the light they give out and the price is good. Going to order more for the rest of the trailer.
Thanks,


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I was wondering how bright they are compared to the old bulbs? Been thinking of trying some. I tried some 12V CFL but they didn't last very long. As far as good old GE's 100Ws, sooner or later they will be gone and we will all be forced into buying some thing else. If you're willing to spend extra on the CFL's you can get some that takes very little time to come to full brightness. The problem I have with any of them is that I turn the furnace way down at night and none of these like low temps.

One of the guys at work is equipping a 36' ocean going sailing boat to retire on. For him, everything has to be low energy usage. LED lights inside and out, Laptop with a low energy usage processor, etc, because there is only so much room for solar cells and batteries on the boat. An extreme example, but if all we have is an over casted sky to charge the batteries, we have to go the extra mile to get our energy needs down.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

GarethsDad said:


> . When all the lights are on i'm using 16.5 watts. The old bulbs were 22 watts each. I bought the LEDs directly from the manufacturer as they were selling direct to market but now use http://www.prudentrver.com/ I paid close to $300.00 to do the TT and another $250.00 in 6V batteries. James


 That's quite an impressive reduction in watts if you need it. The price as mentioned is also impressive but what price is the convenience when you need it, only the user can value that. As I understand it the LEDs will last more or less as long as the camper baring any accidental breakage so you are done for replacing bulbs.

Over time I am sure the LEDs will come down and will be the incandecent of this century. They are tough and relatively small so can go almost anywhere you might want light.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

How about replacing tail lights with led's


----------



## al b (Aug 13, 2007)

if your looking for cheap led bulbs try http://www.dealextreme.com I have had good success from them and shipping is always free


----------

